# I exist



## 123xyz

Would the Turkish translation of the sentence "I exist" be simply "ben var", or would that just mean "I am here", i.e. "I'm not gone", which would be rather different? Then, perhaps, "I exist" might be translated more suitably with phrases such as "I am alive" or "I am real". What do you think?

Context:
1. I may not be able to care, I may not be able to love, and I may not be able to feel pain. Nevertheless, I matter, simply because *I exist*, and you can't deny that based on my character's incompatibility with the arbitrary social norms you advocate. 
2. You can't keep on ignoring our protests and pursuing your diabolic plans further. *We exist*, and so, we are entitled to the right of ensuring that our interests too be protected. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## FlyingBird

we excist = ölmüş değiliz / biz varız / hayattayız / bu dünyadan gitmiş değiliz / yaşıyoruz


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the reply. Anyway, looking at "biz varız", would the singular equivalent be "ben varım"? I guess that "ben var" is indeed wrong, since "var" is an adjective (or at least adjective-like word) and should be conjugated according to the subject given it's predicative position.


----------



## Rallino

> […] would the singular equivalent be "ben varım"?


Yes. 

This is also usable in a different context. 

-_ Amerika'ya gemiyle gidelim, diyoruz. Var mısın? _(We're thinking of going to America on ship. Are you game? / Are you with us?)
- _Yokum. Size iyi yolculuklar._ (Nope. Have a nice trip.)


----------



## 123xyz

If so, could "ben varım" also mean "I'm here" in the sense of "I'm present", e.g. in response to someone entering a large house and calling out to see if there's anyone at home?


----------



## enderiskender

Yes it means also that.


----------



## Erdemski

Rallino said:


> Yes.
> 
> This is also usable in a different context.
> 
> -_ Amerika'ya gemiyle gidelim, diyoruz. Var mısın? _(We're thinking of going to America on ship. Are you game? / Are you with us?)
> - _Yokum. Size iyi yolculuklar._ (Nope. Have a nice trip.)



In this case, "Var mısın?" should mean "Are you in?". Am I wrong? 

About first question, "var" and "varlık" are not the exact words for existance in Turkish. As you mean, it refers a little bit "I am here". So you can use it referring "I exist".


----------



## Rallino

> In this case, "Var mısın?" should mean "Are you in?". Am I wrong?


You are correct. I believe, in this context, _are you in? _and _are you game?_ mean the same thing. Am I wrong?


----------

